# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Language and culture in Uganda

## Africa

Hello out there,

I am considering going to Mhbara for 2 months to do some teaching and healing work. What language besides English is spoken there? Would French be at all helpful? Also, what is the best way to dress for a woman who likes to fit in as much as possible?

Thanks,

Kathy

----------


## alyssataylor1962

Uganda is safe and the people are friendly. I am Ugandan so perhaps am a little biased. The main two languages are English and Swahili.In Swahili Hello is the same as english.I don't know much about what to expect,I am also looking for answers like you.

----------


## mikehussy

Uganda language is varied as Uganda has a complex group of speech communities and they speak diverse languages. English has been established as the official language of Uganda although a small percentage of the population converse in English.

----------


## davidsmith36

Uganda authoritatively the Republic of Uganda, is a landlocked nation in East Africa. It is circumscribed toward the east by Kenya, toward the north by South Sudan, toward the west by the Democratic Republic of the Congo, toward the southwest by Rwanda, and toward the south by Tanzania. Uganda is the world's second most crowded landlocked nation after Ethiopia. The southern part of the nation incorporates a considerable segment of Lake Victoria, imparted to Kenya and Tanzania. Uganda is in the African Great Lakes district. Uganda additionally exists in the Nile bowl, and has a shifted yet by and large an adjusted central atmosphere.

----------


## steffidsouza46

The culture of Uganda is made up of a diverse range of ethnic groups. Lake Kyoga forms the northern boundary for the Bantu-speaking people, who dominate much of East, Central, and Southern Africa. In Uganda, they include the Baganda and several other tribes.

----------


## kangpaper

Thank Y

----------------------
Mageplaza Magento 2 Seo

----------

